# Weather ln Northern Portugal



## DouglasLW (May 23, 2018)

I would like some clarification from posts that say Northern Portugal is too cold & rains too much.
I will be retiring in 18 months & Portugal is at the top of our list of places to live afterward. Is it cold like central Europe or more like Northern Italy? Is it rainy like Belgium or England? I lived in Northern Italy, Vicenza, from 2000-2004 & it could be quite cold during the winter but nothing that I couldn't live with. My wife is from Belgium & it always rains the whole time we visit there or at least seems like it. I lived in Tokyo from 1989-1994 & during the summer you could almost guarantee there would be a rain storm almost everyday in the late afternoon or early evening for a short time. That I could also live with. Considering Northern & Central Portugal & don't mind having 4 seasons in fact even prefer it. We're not that interested in being on the seaside because I don't like living in a touristy place even if it's only for the summer. Lived both on the coast & 100 miles away & prefer 100 miles away which is close enough to pay it a visit but far enough away to avoid the tourists.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Sir/Madam,

I may/may not have lived in Nordic countries and the Kalahari and the Amazon but only you can decide if the weather here is to your liking, summer and winter, spring and autumn. You can (in my opinion) only do this by spending time here yourselves and having the weather, and all the other, experience yourselves.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Northern Portugal is much like North-western Spain (Galicia) and the weather there can be pleasant, fresher than the South, but there will be times when you get rain and sometimes winds, it is right on the open Atlantic with nothing to break up the weather coming across from the USA. I live in inland Andalucía and, here, it can get unbearably hot and we have droughts. It can also get cold here (I had frostbite in 2009) with snow. An internet search for "Climate + the area you are looking at" may well throw up some interesting info.

For example, i just searched for "Climate Braga" and it gave me a table showing the max and min temps throughout the year and said that there are a few days of rain every month.


----------



## DouglasLW (May 23, 2018)

Thanks for the reply & important information. I have seen the tables showing the max & min temps for several areas in Portugal but not sure if that gives me the true picture. The tables showing the max & min temps for January where I live in central Virginia has the avg low of -2 & avg low of 8 but this past January we had several consecutive days of temps well below freezing all day & night, -7 during the day & -12 at night and a few days of daytime temps around 21. This is normal during our winters. What I'm getting at is that I would like to know if the avg max & min temps are more consistent there or is it like a roller coaster here? Even central Florida where the oranges grow may get some snow every 10 years or so.


----------

